# Oval office anyone?? (12/4)



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I am thinking about going to the Oval Office Thursday around 6 ishfor a myrtle burger, and some cold-uns. I will probably be there regardless, it's been a while since I've had a good burger.:letsdrink


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be at the warf


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

that sounds real good. see ya there at 6ish.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am there.......6 o'clock.......I need a few beers and a good burger.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i will try to get there.


----------

